# Onkyo vs Denon



## kingnoob

I was wondering whats the big difference between these Brands, considered models.
Denon $299 http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENAVR1913/DENON-AVR-1913-7.1ch-Home-Theater-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html
Vs These two Onkyo models 1st choicehttp://us.onkyo.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR717&class=Receiver&source=prodClass$499 
Onkyo #2 (new) $429 http://us.onkyo.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-NR626&class=Receiver&source=RelatedModels:help:

I'm throwing a $600-700 pioneer in the run also. Best-buy sells it online http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/VSX-70If I find a Magnolia near me.

Thanks Id like a new receiver soon so I cannot wait around forever, my sony amp is defective and is going to blow a Woof,tweeter with all the static it makes.

I might buy this or next month or wait til I get more money. I want to get ready to decide a month or two early.


----------



## Andre

I would look at the Denon or the Onkyo over the Pioneer for the Audyssey room configurations. Between the two if you are a Apple nut and want connectivity to Itunes you may lean towards Denon. On the other hand Onkyo is said my many to have a better amplifier section. So it depends what is important to you. Additionally comparing the 717 to the 1913 is unfair as one is almost twice the cost. It depends on your budget


----------



## tcarcio

First if you think your amp is going to hurt your speakers then I would not use it at all. AFL has the Onkyo 809 for a great price so you might take a look at that....:T


----------



## jon96789

Do NOT even consider Onkyo... They have been and still are having quality issues for the past six years... If you go to the Onkyo forums you will see all types of issues being reported, HDMI board failures, circuit board flashover issues, poor IDE connectors, amps failing. Onkyos provide a lot of features for the price but their products have been horrible. I had two Onkyo receivers and both failed. I have moved on to Pioneer and do not regret it.


----------



## Sonnie

I think when a company sells ten times more than another of a similar type of product, there might also be ten times the issues, thus magnified. I don't know what the exact sales numbers are for Onkyo versus others, but it seems like I always see a LOT more user reviews at various vendors for Onkyo than I do several others... and the majority of those are positive. We also see about as many refurbs of one product as we do another, which is a good indicator that they are ultimately not any worse than the next.

I along with MANY others have owned Onkyo receivers that have never had an issue. Personally Onkyo and Denon are about the only two I would consider for a receiver if my 805 ever goes out.


----------



## B- one

I have had all of these AVR's. the Pioneer a lower end unit but have been using it for 15+years. The Denon was a higher end model I bought as a demo unit it started having issues after 8 or so years. Currently using a Integra (Onkyo) mid priced unit and it has had zero issues in 3 years. All manufactures have units that have problems. I would suggest you try them out and get the one you like best. Don't forget you can always purchase additional warranty from most vendors. Just make sure you think the warranty is worth buying they do sell them to make money.


----------



## kingnoob

So Onkyo is pretty good based on your experience?? I didn't know there sales were so high


----------



## Sonnie

They sell a lot of receivers because they are considered good bang for the buck. I own a 5509 (prepro) and 805 currently. I have owned an 807, 876, 905, 906 and 5508 (prepro). There was a known issue with the 5508 where the IDE cable had to be replaced. I sent it to Onkyo and they fixed it. I owned one NAD T787 and had to send it to NAD to have the HDMI card replaced. I had a NAD 2200 power amp that I had to send to NAD twice for relay replacement. I still consider NAD a quality brand and would have no issues owning their product again if they were not so expensive. I just had some unfortunate purchases with them, but I know well enough it is not the norm, despite seeing time and time again the issues with them being posted on forums.


----------



## kingnoob

Sonnie said:


> They sell a lot of receivers because they are considered good bang for the buck. I own a 5509 (prepro) and 805 currently. I have owned an 807, 876, 905, 906 and 5508 (prepro). There was a known issue with the 5508 where the IDE cable had to be replaced. I sent it to Onkyo and they fixed it. I owned one NAD T787 and had to send it to NAD to have the HDMI card replaced. I had a NAD 2200 power amp that I had to send to NAD twice for relay replacement. I still consider NAD a quality brand and would have no issues owning their product again if they were not so expensive. I just had some unfortunate purchases with them, but I know well enough it is not the norm, despite seeing time and time again the issues with them being posted on forums.


How much better is onkyo 818 from the 717??? Is it worth an extra $200 when you don't have much money like me?:scratch: I cannot afford cash though I need to find a way to do payments. $500 could allow me to get better speakers with 717 though.


----------



## Sonnie

It depends on the features you need.

What is your total setup? Other equipment, speakers, subs, room, etc... those things, along with your expectations are what will help determine what you need. Of course budget effects what you buy as well.


----------



## kingnoob

Sonnie said:


> It depends on the features you need.
> 
> What is your total setup? Other equipment, speakers, subs, room, etc... those things, along with your expectations are what will help determine what you need. Of course budget effects what you buy as well.


Budget $300(cash)-700(if I can get a payment plan credit) Small room 13-12" foot, 15" inch stereo integrity Diy Sub I love it!
Vintage , RTR speakers & Realistic Mc-1200 will upgrade later on. To way higher level speakers:T
40" sony lcd, Old Ipod touch, ps3


----------



## Sonnie

If you can stretch your cash budget to $379... check out Peter's review of the Onkyo 626. If you have to stick with the $300... go with the Onkyo 616 from AC4L.

Save up your money for better speakers, which will make a LOT more impact on your system. The Arx speakers from The Audio Insider are great speakers at a great price.


----------



## chashint

Sonnie, where does the 'Onkyo sells 10x more than anyone else' come from?
Is this speculation or is this fact?

I would be very interested in knowing how many units are sold industry wide, just to see how deep the home theater penetration is becoming.
I work in a very large 'geek friendly' environment and the people interested in home theater/surround sound is few and far between and those interested in spending more than low budget HTIB money almost nonexistent.
The geeks are well paid so if there was an interest they can afford the toys.


----------



## Sonnie

It was exaggerated speculation to make a point, (and I did not specifically say "Onkyo"... instead "company")... but I may not be too far off based on what I have seen for Onkyo vs Pioneer. There seems to be an abundance of discussion for Onkyo vs very little that I see for Pioneer. Onkyo seems to be the most recommended as bang for the buck. If I go to Amazon and pull up receivers and use the default sort of "Most Popular", of the 24 receivers listed, there are 7 Onkyo with 1426 reviews vs 1 Pioneer with 227 reviews. It seems like everywhere I go I see a LOT more Onkyo than anything else. I believe Onkyo and Denon are probably the top two and mainly because of Audyssey and its popularity... and their pricing... with Onkyo being the most popular because they usually offer more of everything for slightly less money. Onkyo has 20 receivers (excluding Integra) and Pioneer has 7 (excluding Elite). It would indeed be very interesting to know the actual numbers.


----------



## tonyvdb

chashint said:


> Sonnie, where does the 'Onkyo sells 10x more than anyone else' come from?
> Is this speculation or is this fact?.


Although it's really hard to tell for sure but a recent pole done here by myself showed that 30% of members who voted owned Onkyo flowed by Denon and then Yamaha. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ps/57406-what-receiver-brands-do-you-own.html
I know as Sonnie mentioned that amazon seems to indicate that sales numbers are higher with Onkyo. 
Plus I have a friend who works at a local best buy here and says that they sell almost twice as many Onkyo as they sell other brands.


----------



## chashint

Actually I am more interested in all manufacturers combined sales, I have no quibbles if Onkyo does indeed sell 10x more as long as they don't drive the others out of business.
The more surround sound systems that are sold, whether it's high end or budget HTIB, puts more public demand for better audio on the streaming services and the original content creators.


----------



## Destructobrat

Just my .02 on the Onkyo failure issue. I owned a TX-SR608 at one point. I was overall pretty happy with it, despite for a few design decisions (Audyssey, THX, spring clips, etc.). To get to my point, Onkyos run hot. A lot of them die premature deaths because they're locked in cabinets with poor ventilation.


----------



## kingnoob

Do Onkyos overheat often or is it just some are faulty units due to massive numbers sold?


----------



## Sonnie

I think they do get warmer than most others, or at least there have been a lot of complaints. Supposedly they have added fans on the upper models that have larger transformers in the power supply. It would probably be wise to allow them to ventilate and not enclose them in a cabinet... although my 805 has been in a partially enclosed cabinet since day one... and it is on about 16-18 hours daily. Only the front is open.


----------



## Destructobrat

kingnoob said:


> Do Onkyos overheat often or is it just some are faulty units due to massive numbers sold?


It's more like they've had quality control issues here and there. Couple that with poor user education, lackluster tech support, and minimal efforts to clean up their reputation, and you can see where things go south with customer perception.

We tend to be more vocal about it on forums because we're a community of enthusiasts who keep tabs on equipment and each other. If there's a problem, we'll talk about it and usually sound the warning bells - HK AVR-247 anyone? Lol.


----------



## tcarcio

jon96789 said:


> Do NOT even consider Onkyo...


I have the 809 and I love it. Like stated, When they sell more than most you are bound to get more issues. For the price you can't get a better deal....:clap:


----------



## JBrax

tcarcio said:


> I have the 809 and I love it. Like stated, When they sell more than most you are bound to get more issues. For the price you can't get a better deal....:clap:


^^^ +1


----------



## chashint

Going forward I will try to refrain from bringing this up again and again (no promises though).
There is no evidence whatsoever that Onkyo sells significantly more than the other popular brands.
Even in this closed community that keeps stating that "fact" there is no evidence it is true.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ps/57406-what-receiver-brands-do-you-own.html 
Thread count about issues or questions is not necessarily an indicator of more units in the field.
Actually if you go to the AVR forum Onkyo and Denon have close to the same number of thread titles on the first two pages the iPad pulls up, so thread count does not hold up as an indicator either.
I have never owned Onkyo, I have no bone to pick with the brand.
I just have no idea how the 'significantly more sales than anyone else' became the popular go-to explanation when anyone asks about reliability issues.
More features for less money is not magic, all the manufactures use the lowest costs manufacturing locations, money has to be taken from some place to add more stuff than the other guy for the same retail price.


----------



## yoda13

chashint said:


> More features for less money is not magic, all the manufactures use the lowest costs manufacturing locations, money has to be taken from some place to add more stuff than the other guy for the same retail price.


This


----------



## kingnoob

how good is Onkyo TX-NR818? vs 717:neener: worth $200 more, Buying nicer speakers might be a better use of my money though.
$200 more for Audyssey Room Calibration MultEQ XT32??
$700 does seem a bit out of my budget so dono if it would be worth it.


----------



## chashint

Better speakers = better sound, better AVR = more features which you may or may not want/need and arguably the same sound as the lower AVR.


----------



## kingnoob

chashint said:


> Better speakers = better sound, better AVR = more features which you may or may not want/need and arguably the same sound as the lower AVR.


Why dosnt 717 have Audyssey Room Calibration MultEQ XT32?? Isnt it normally a $1000 amp.
Better speakers probably are more important than MultEQ XT32 anways.:T


----------



## chashint

yoda13 said:


> This


At least I am amusing.


----------



## tcarcio

If you google Onkyo recievers they consistentley are in the top 3 of all recievers in their price range.


----------



## yoda13

chashint said:


> At least I am amusing.


Yes you are amusing  and logically, your assumptions make perfect sense and I agree with it.


----------



## tonyvdb

Audyssey xt32 uses much more filters and is a worthwhile investment. Spending the little extra on speakers may yield better results but if your room is oddly shaped or poor acoustics the better room correction can make a huge difference.
Are you looking at getting the 818 here? If not that's the best deal going.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Audyssey xt32 uses much more filters and is a worthwhile investment. Spending the little extra on speakers may yield better results but if your room is oddly shaped or poor acoustics the better room correction can make a huge difference. Are you looking at getting the 818 here? If not that's the best deal going. http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR818/Onkyo-TX-NR818-7.2-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


I agree completely. While allocating more money towards quality speakers is much more important the upgraded version of Audyssey can also make a huge difference.


----------



## kingnoob

JBrax said:


> I agree completely. While allocating more money towards quality speakers is much more important the upgraded version of Audyssey can also make a huge difference.


Perhaps I might even need more power, than the better receiver could save me the money of buying a Pre-amp also, til I actualy I need one For say bigger speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb

The difference in power of the 717 and 818 is neglegable (maybe 5 watts per channel) but both have pre outs so adding an external amp is possible in the future.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> The difference in power of the 717 and 818 is neglegable (maybe 5 watts per channel) but both have pre outs so adding an external amp is possible in the future.


Yes the power numbers will be very similar but if you can afford it the upgraded version of Audyssey is IMO very well worth it. XT32 would seal the deal for me.


----------



## Osage_Winter

jon96789 said:


> Do NOT even consider Onkyo... They have been and still are having quality issues for the past six years... If you go to the Onkyo forums you will see all types of issues being reported, HDMI board failures, circuit board flashover issues, poor IDE connectors, amps failing. Onkyos provide a lot of features for the price but their products have been horrible. I had two Onkyo receivers and both failed. I have moved on to Pioneer and do not regret it.


Don't listen to this -- I have been hearing (and recommending based on that) for years that Onkyo and Denon are the two companies that should always be at the top of a shopping list when considering an AVR. :T


----------



## kingnoob

Not sure which model, but I still am deciding between Onkyo or Denon. 
Leaning towards onkyo 717/818

717 went up $50 on amazon , So a $200 price difference which could be used for better speakers. But 717 lacks Audyssey xt32  Hard choice.

,I got rid of Marants slim idea because sometimes I crank receiver up for movies  Need more power the better.


----------



## Sonnie

chashint said:


> Going forward I will try to refrain from bringing this up again and again (no promises though).
> There is no evidence whatsoever that Onkyo sells significantly more than the other popular brands.
> Even in this closed community that keeps stating that "fact" there is no evidence it is true.
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ps/57406-what-receiver-brands-do-you-own.html
> Thread count about issues or questions is not necessarily an indicator of more units in the field.
> Actually if you go to the AVR forum Onkyo and Denon have close to the same number of thread titles on the first two pages the iPad pulls up, so thread count does not hold up as an indicator either.
> I have never owned Onkyo, I have no bone to pick with the brand.
> I just have no idea how the 'significantly more sales than anyone else' became the popular go-to explanation when anyone asks about reliability issues.
> More features for less money is not magic, all the manufactures use the lowest costs manufacturing locations, money has to be taken from some place to add more stuff than the other guy for the same retail price.


I think you might be assuming too much here... and perhaps adding more to what has been said. 

You are also the first poster to use the word "significantly" in this thread. I believe you are also the only one that has mentioned thread count. I am not seeing where anyone else has stated either of these that you seem to insinuate have been said. No one has said more features for less money is magic. So I think you are making a LOT more about this than there is.

Therefore, to further clarify and to make sure no one else thinks I have said the above, which I certainly have not... I will state the following:

No one has stated anything as factual that I know of. The statements I have made are strictly my opinion based on my observations. I suggest the statements by others are their opinions based on their own assessments. I even stated the following: _I don't know what the exact sales numbers are for Onkyo versus others, but it seems like I always see a LOT more user reviews at various vendors for Onkyo than I do several others... and the majority of those are positive._

Clearly my statement eluded to the fact that my exaggeration is indeed NOT factual. "It seems like" indeed shows that it is my opinion... and in no way should be misinterpreted as factual. 

I responded to a suggestion by one poster who said not to buy Onkyo, and to look at Pioneer, as to suggest Pioneer has little or no issues with their receivers. I never said "Onkyo" sold "significantly' more than ALL other receivers. I clarified my statement and you acknowledged the clarification.

My exaggerated statement, which I admitted was exaggerated, that when a "company" sells ten times more of a similar type product... was meant to compare Onkyo to Pioneer, if any names were to be assumed. It in no way inferred that I was saying factually that Onkyo sells ten times more than ALL other companies making receivers. I also justified my thoughts and opinions behind my exaggerated statement as to why I thought what I thought... it was not merely an opinion out of thin air... it is based on what I have seen as I explained.

Sorry that I created such a concern for you... it was certainly not my intentions. I had no idea one comment could be so wildly misinterpreted. I suppose I need to very carefully word my opinions going forward.

So... enough of this, as I have now clarified my clarifications. 

The thread is about Onkyo vs Denon... let's return it that and if you have any other questions about what I have said, shoot me a PM so that we don't keep the thread off track. :T


----------



## Sonnie

kingnoob said:


> This Marantz is $500 but under-powered at 50w/ch http://www.amazon.com/Marantz-NR1603-Channel-Networking-Receiver/dp/B0081N916W/ref=sr_1_52?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1384141916&sr=1-52&keywords=receiver+home+theater
> Onkyo & Denon of that price are double the power with more features.
> Does it have better sound quality or something?? It would probably Clip if I watch loud movies, Marantz only 50w


I do not believe you will notice any difference in sound quality... these are all going to sound the same in "Pure Audio" or "Direct" modes... at moderate volumes. You may notice a difference when you crank them on up, depending on your speakers. You may notice a difference if your settings are not the same from one to another.


----------



## kingnoob

Audyssey MultEQ XT32 is the best one, and 2EQ is there lowest one??Hmm


----------



## Sonnie

Yes... XT32 has the highest resolution, and is mostly found on the upper end of the model lines.


----------



## kingnoob

Sonnie said:


> Yes... XT32 has the highest resolution, and is mostly found on the upper end of the model lines.


Flagship XT32 is clearly a way better option then.
Onkyo 818 is a better deal then ,I still gotta call amazon & see if they deal/price match cuz crutchfeild Avr comes with free wifi thingy.http://www.crutchfield.com/p_580TXN818/Onkyo-TX-NR818.html
I could wait & see if price drops during black Friday but I doubt it.


----------



## Sonnie

I personally would not own one without XT32, but that is just me. I prefer it for my HT setup, but do not use it for two-channel music listening.


----------



## Mike0206

I don't see a downside to getting the onkyo 818. It might not have sub eq ht to go along with xt32 but if your not running two subs it won't matter much. You'd have to go up to the Denon x4000 at $1300 to get sub eq ht. Or I believe there are killer deals on the denon 4311ci right now for $1299 which is a pretty awesome price for a 9.2 receiver with xt32 and sub eq ht.


----------



## kingnoob

Mike0206 said:


> I don't see a downside to getting the onkyo 818. It might not have sub eq ht to go along with xt32 but if your not running two subs it won't matter much. You'd have to go up to the Denon x4000 at $1300 to get sub eq ht. Or I believe there are killer deals on the denon 4311ci right now for $1299 which is a pretty awesome price for a 9.2 receiver with xt32 and sub eq ht.


Id iImagine the Onkyo 818 probably sounds better than 717 $499?? cuz T32
how long til onkyo 818 becomes obsolete? Is it worth $700 price tag? If so Its probably the better deal

Ive tried YPAO & Pioneer thing and was not happy. Maybe xt32 would actually do a good job, YPAO was not good last time I used it so I returned Yamaha entry level receiver.


----------



## Sonnie

Did you measure the before and after results with REW and a calibrated mic to see what was going on with the auto-EQ in the Yamaha and Pioneer models?

There may be other things in your room and/or speaker placement that you can do to help improve the sound prior to running Audyssey.


----------



## kingnoob

Sonnie said:


> Did you measure the before and after results with REW and a calibrated mic to see what was going on with the auto-EQ in the Yamaha and Pioneer models?
> 
> There may be other things in your room and/or speaker placement that you can do to help improve the sound prior to running Audyssey.


What is a REW and a calibrated mic?? Is that the Mic that comes with the Receiver?:help:
The 818 weights 14ibs more is it that much better or is that just extra input weight?


----------



## Sonnie

Room EQ Wizard is a free program you can download here at HTS. You can pickup a calibrated microphone from Cross-Spectrum Labs (a miniDSP UMIK-1 mic is a good USB mic), which when used with REW can measure the frequency response of your room. This can help determine the best placement for your sub and might also help with your speakers, although with your smaller room your speaker location might be limited.

The mic that comes with the receiver is for Audyssey room setup and EQ only... not to be used for anything else.


----------



## tonyvdb

The extra weight us usually a good indication that they put a larger power supply in it thus giving the amplification section the power it needs to reach closer to it's rated power output. Many receivers skimp on this and tend to fall well short of the stated output.


----------



## lcaillo

I don't think it is fair to say that many receivers fall short of stated output. It is fair to say that stated specs are sometimes not completely clear regarding what one can expect. I also do not think it is a good idea to assume based upon weight that a power supply is more capable. 

It is always best to understand specifically what is claimed and under what conditions.


----------



## Sonnie

Sound&Vision Receiver Reviews has tested quite a few receivers power output and can be useful for seeing true output.


----------



## tonyvdb

lcaillo said:


> I don't think it is fair to say that many receivers fall short of stated output. It is fair to say that stated specs are sometimes not completely clear regarding what one can expect. I also do not think it is a good idea to assume based upon weight that a power supply is more capable.
> 
> It is always best to understand specifically what is claimed and under what conditions.


I respect your input as always but in this case I've read enough reviews with bench tests done at various sites to have seen a very clear trend in receivers. Weight has always been a very strong factor in how it's amplification section performs during bench tests. It's a simple comparison really, all you have to do is look at a receiver with similar specifications and then look at the bench tests. The one with the heavier weight always does noticeably better.


----------



## lcaillo

Why don't you do a correlation of the two and post it, or give some specific examples. What I take issue with is the generalization. People make buying decisions based on what they hear in the forums and we should be as specific as we can with our "facts."


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I think I have been guilty of some generalizations here recently myself. :whistling:

A comparison of the weights to amp power to tested power might be pretty interesting. HOWEVER, probably better for its own thread. :T


----------



## yoda13

lcaillo said:


> I don't think it is fair to say that many receivers fall short of stated output. It is fair to say that stated specs are sometimes not completely clear regarding what one can expect. I also do not think it is a good idea to assume based upon weight that a power supply is more capable.
> 
> It is always best to understand specifically what is claimed and under what conditions.


True that! It may have been relevant in the past but things may be changing. I'm specifically referring to the Hk 3700 for example. Whit its "custom designed digital power supply" which according to HK will deliver the same power to the amp section without the need for hefty transformers. The 3700 comes in at 17.6lbs. 

It's very possible that something like the Onkyo 805 would measure better, but at more than half the weight, I'm not convinced that the 3700 would be in a lesser league because of it


----------



## asere

I read the 805 is 61lbs. That's very impressive. Even the 818 is a lightweight next to it.


----------



## JQueen

asere said:


> I read the 805 is 61lbs. That's very impressive. Even the 818 is a lightweight next to it.


It is and it was rough carrying it up 3 flights of stairs


----------



## tonyvdb

Class D amps (digital) is a totally different ballgame but we are talking about the normal A/B switching amplification used in most receivers and amps these days. And yes I agree, I'm going to need to start a thread on this very subject with some facts to back it up.


----------



## kingnoob

How does this marantz compair to the Onkyo 818?? http://www.trustedreviews.com/marantz-sr6007_Surround-Sound-System_review

It has apple airplay incase I ever use that.:T $750 on amazon , does buying on amazon mean its still warrentied?http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0081N91BC/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Lacks THX of the Onkyo though, I dont know if that matters.
Audyssey MultEQXT vs XT32 also is a tuff choice.


----------



## asere

kingnoob said:


> How does this marantz compair to the Onkyo 818?? http://www.trustedreviews.com/marantz-sr6007_Surround-Sound-System_review
> 
> It has apple airplay incase I ever use that.:T $750 on amazon , does buying on amazon mean its still warrentied?http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0081N91BC/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> Lacks THX of the Onkyo though, I dont know if that matters.


 Both receivers have good reviews but the Marantz also lacks the XT32. For some that is an important factor.


----------



## kingnoob

asere said:


> Both receivers have good reviews but the Marantz also lacks the XT32. For some that is an important factor.


Edited, Yes ill decide which features I want both have pre-amp outputs.


----------



## Sonnie

I think this has been answered several times. All of these are going to be good, you just need to decide on the features you want and/or need... and how much you want to spend. You are letting us make too many decisions for you... you need to decide what you want and buy it. :T


----------



## kingnoob

Sonnie said:


> I think this has been answered several times. All of these are going to be good, you just need to decide on the features you want and/or need... and how much you want to spend. You are letting us make too many decisions for you... you need to decide what you want and buy it. :T


Yeah I think ill probably go for the Onkyo as it has more features I want, other amp has less features.
One question how reliable is the Onkyo 818???:help:

thanks :T


----------



## Sonnie

I think it has performed pretty well in the market place. You will get a warranty. If you feel you need more... grab an extended SquareTrade Warranty.


----------



## kingnoob

Not like I can afford it anytime soon but does the 818 do 9ch surround with a added pre amp?


----------



## chashint

kingnoob said:


> Budget $300(cash)-700(if I can get a payment plan credit) Small room 13-12" foot, 15" inch stereo integrity Diy Sub I love it!
> Vintage , RTR speakers & Realistic Mc-1200 will upgrade later on. To way higher level speakers:T
> 40" sony lcd, Old Ipod touch, ps3


I would not recommend going into debt for any of this stuff.
Stick with something that has enough inputs for the gear you currently own plus a couple extra HDMI inputs and has basic room calibration.
Is a fancy AVR very cool, yes, will it truly sound night and day better than the one you can afford....very debatable.


----------



## asere

Sonnie said:


> I think when a company sells ten times more than another of a similar type of product, there might also be ten times the issues, thus magnified. I don't know what the exact sales numbers are for Onkyo versus others, but it seems like I always see a LOT more user reviews at various vendors for Onkyo than I do several others... and the majority of those are positive. We also see about as many refurbs of one product as we do another, which is a good indicator that they are ultimately not any worse than the next.
> 
> I along with MANY others have owned Onkyo receivers that have never had an issue. Personally Onkyo and Denon are about the only two I would consider for a receiver if my 805 ever goes out.


Sonnie, I bought the 805 used for $225. 
The owner said its hard to tell the difference between his and a new 805 because it was cared for. We'll see when it arrives lol!


----------



## Sonnie

chashint said:


> I would not recommend going into debt for any of this stuff.
> Stick with something that has enough inputs for the gear you currently own plus a couple extra HDMI inputs and has basic room calibration.
> Is a fancy AVR very cool, yes, will it truly sound night and day better than the one you can afford....very debatable.


Good advice!




asere said:


> Sonnie, I bought the 805 used for $225.
> The owner said its hard to tell the difference between his and a new 805 because it was cared for. We'll see when it arrives lol!


I got one of those sitting right here in front of me. I have actually been thinking of selling it and getting something else, just cause I can. I probably would have sold it to you for 100 bucks. lol... just kidding. $225 sounds like a good price really. I was thinking $300 shipped would be a good price.


----------



## asere

Sonnie said:


> Good advice!
> 
> I got one of those sitting right here in front of me. I have actually been thinking of selling it and getting something else, just cause I can. I probably would have sold it to you for 100 bucks. lol... just kidding. $225 sounds like a good price really. I was thinking $300 shipped would be a good price.


You gave me a heart attack when you said you would sell it for $100 until I saw just kidding lol.
I think $300 shipped is also a deal!


----------



## kingnoob

Sonnie said:


> Good advice!
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of those sitting right here in front of me. I have actually been thinking of selling it and getting something else, just cause I can. I probably would have sold it to you for 100 bucks. lol... just kidding. $225 sounds like a good price really. I was thinking $300 shipped would be a good price.


LOl yeah 100 bucks woulda been nice:T Deals like that are almost unreal.


----------



## kingnoob

Can u use only the Onkyo wifi adapter or do any cheaper ones work good with the 818?
Sold by Newegg or amazon?


----------



## tasdisr

kingnoob said:


> Can u use only the Onkyo wifi adapter or do any cheaper ones work good with the 818?
> Sold by Newegg or amazon?


I have used this one on my 809.

http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-WN...=UTF8&colid=CZMIKPK12E46&coliid=I13FS2U4PHRIR


----------



## Osage_Winter

^^^

Hey Tas, do you have any pics of your setup?


----------



## tasdisr

Osage_Winter said:


> ^^^
> 
> Hey Tas, do you have any pics of your setup?


Not really. I will have to take a few and post them. It is nothing fancy, but I should update my signature as I did purchase a new tv and added bluray player.


----------



## kingnoob

tasdisr said:


> Not really. I will have to take a few and post them. It is nothing fancy, but I should update my signature as I did purchase a new tv and added bluray player.


How good are the Polk's?? I am leaning towards Klipsch or Pioneer 5-7ch?
I guess speaker sound is personal choice  Perhaps I should wait a few months to buy speakers anyways.


----------



## Osage_Winter

tasdisr said:


> Not really. I will have to take a few and post them. It is nothing fancy, but I should update my signature as I did purchase a new tv and added bluray player.


Polk and Onkyo "nothing too fancy"?

I beg to differ...lddude: :nono: :bigsmile:


----------



## kingnoob

I guess which speaker that sounds best is up to the Listener 
Hopefully they have heard a Wide variety of speakers ofc, which I haven't  I only heard like 60+ brands.


----------



## tasdisr

kingnoob said:


> I guess which speaker that sounds best is up to the Listener
> Hopefully they have heard a Wide variety of speakers ofc, which I haven't  I only heard like 60+ brands.


I honestly did not listen to a lot of different speakers. I took a chance and purchased the Polks and have been very happy with them and would definitely purchase Polk speakers again.



Osage_Winter said:


> Polk and Onkyo "nothing too fancy"?
> 
> I beg to differ...lddude: :nono: :bigsmile:


I guess I never considered my setup to be very fancy, but I do like what I have. I had the Onkyo TX-NR805 before the 809 and was looking at Denon and Yamaha before settling on the 809. Now if I could get my wife to let me get a pair of RTiA5's and new CSiA6. LOL:R


----------



## Osage_Winter

tasdisr said:


> I guess I never considered my setup to be very fancy, but I do like what I have. I had the Onkyo TX-NR805 before the 809 and was looking at Denon and Yamaha before settling on the 809. Now if I could get my wife to let me get a pair of RTiA5's and new CSiA6. LOL:R


I'm running a 605 and RTi12s...:bigsmile: :T


----------



## tasdisr

Osage_Winter said:


> I'm running a 605 and RTi12s...:bigsmile: :T


I see Polks ebay store has new in box RTi8's and RTi10's, prices don't seem to bad compared to the RTiA5 and RTiA7.


----------



## Osage_Winter

They're all essentially the same speakers (the RTi's and RTi-A's) with the RTi-A's getting a more rounded cabinet that Polk claims eases resonance (vibrational points)...


----------



## kingnoob

Currently I am trying some Energys vs Pioneers really hard to choose.


----------



## kingnoob

Onkyo 818 arrived today very impressive, I am wondering if front high speakers or back 7ch is better??

Can u run front highs without 7ch front high?? Or are surrounds behind you better?


----------



## tonyvdb

Do you have two rows of seating? Then yes speakers behind is way better. The height channels are still matrixed from the other channels so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## kingnoob

Surrounds behind me are probably better choice then. Whats the point of front highs they don't really do too much?

Sounds amazing so far , blows away the Insignia receiver of my friends I borrowed.


----------



## tonyvdb

They do simulate items falling or sounds that are up higher but it's a bit of a guess.


----------



## kingnoob

tonyvdb said:


> They do simulate items falling or sounds that are up higher but it's a bit of a guess.


Any idea how to set night time mode??I am looking at manual no luck.:help:


----------



## Osage_Winter

kingnoob said:


> Sounds amazing so far , blows away the Insignia receiver of my friends


I love Onkyo products, but what you describe above _is not_ difficult to do...:sarcastic: :sneeky:


----------



## asere

Never used Onkyo before. I just bought one and hope to set it up this weekend.


----------



## tonyvdb

kingnoob said:


> Any idea how to set night time mode??I am looking at manual no luck.:help:


Use Audyssey dynamic volume. Depending on the receiver you will have different settings usually 3 settings.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Never used Onkyo before. I just bought one and hope to set it up this weekend.


Would love to hear your opinions on the unit -- which model did you get?


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Would love to hear your opinions on the unit -- which model did you get?


I got the older tx sr805


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I got the older tx sr805


Awesome!

From what I have been told and read, the 805 is a sleeping powerhouse of a receiver, able to rumble with some external power amps in current delivery -- it's also a gorgeous unit with the brushed aluminum faceplate and that blue LED-surrounded volume knob...:T

I'm envious.

It's funny that it's the 805 you're getting because just the other day I was contemplating biting the bullet and looking for a refurbished 805 or a new one laying around in some company's back stock area because from what I understand, the new models don't deliver like this one did.

Where did you pick it up? 



















Now THAT'S an AVR...:T :T :clap:


----------



## asere

I got it on Ebay. The reason I went ahead and bought it after reading all the good reviews especially on the amp was because the person I bought it from said he used it only on Saturdays and it was hard to differentiate his from a new one. 
Most places online sold it with scratches, dents or it had to be refurbished. 
For 225 I think I got a deal.


----------



## Osage_Winter

225 is BEYOND a deal...

Looking forward to hearing your feedback on it!


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> 225 is BEYOND a deal...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your feedback on it!


For sure I will get back to you!


----------



## asere

I actually picked it up today from my local FedEx. Boy it's no joke it's super heavy and in its original box. I haven't un boxed it yet since I'm working on my sons school project but I will later tonight.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Awesome!

Yeah, I've heard it's a heavy monster...


----------



## asere

I finally for the opportunity to unbox it and yes it's very massive. I have not had the opportunity to run Audyssey because kids have been at home but if I'm not mistaken it has Xt but not dynamic volume nor Multeq. 
I was used to that with my old Denon and now it seems I have to listen loud without it.


----------



## ewardjr69

Team ONKYO!


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I finally for the opportunity to unbox it and yes it's very massive. I have not had the opportunity to run Audyssey because kids have been at home but if I'm not mistaken it has Xt but not dynamic volume nor Multeq.
> I was used to that with my old Denon and now it seems I have to listen loud without it.


Try doing a manual setup for now...

PICTURES!! PICTURES!! :wave: :clap:


----------



## Osage_Winter

ewardjr69 said:


> Team ONKYO!


Any pics of your setup, eward?


----------



## kingnoob

I chose the onkyo 818 great for movies


----------

